# $29.99 Polk 8" HT Sub Setup?



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey guys, for $29.99, this sub is a deal too good to pass up for me! Paired with a Dayton SA240 ([email protected], how do you think the polk will fair in a dorm room/apartment setup? The system is used 99% for music, and I don't really care if it doesn't get SUPER low for movies.

WinISD says a 1.7ft^3 enclosure tuned to 32Hz would be optimal, I'd build it myself from MDF. Total cost for the setup would be about $115.

So what do you think? Is it a decent route? Worth it?


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

Well worth it...


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

seems like a good deal. I don't think that sub is shielded though, so I just wouldn't put it RIGHT next to the tv (who does that anyway, though).


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Awesome! I will go ahead with it then 

And don't worry, the sub will be underneath my bed next to my Kenwood that's powering my bookshelf speakers.

Would it be advisable to stuff the box/line it with something (even if ported) since it's for HT? I've only ever built sub enclosures for cars and left them as bare MDF inside...

Thanks guys, I thought this would be worth it!


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

i would tune it a little bit lower, but it should get the job done.


----------

